
Jonathan Rees on OOP - drewr
http://www.paulgraham.com/reesoo.html
======
drewr
Rees (<http://mumble.net/~jar/>) studied under Sussman at MIT and is one of
the creators of Scheme48 (<http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/projects/s48/>).

~~~
hga
Before that he was one of the fathers of T
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T_%28programming_language%29>) which was pretty
much the first production Scheme.

------
madair
>>> _In that case, the only way OO can be defended is in the same manner as
any other game or discipline_

Brilliant meta-analysis of abstract patterns and narratives.

------
jmarinez
"So OO is not a well defined concept." Hmmm, last I checked OO was pretty well
defined. The implementations of so-called OO languages, on the other hand,
that's another story.

If Jonathan or Paul have any doubts on the concept as it was originally
conceived, they don't really have to go far. Just ask Alan Kay. He's still
alive!

[http://userpage.fu-
berlin.de/~ram/pub/pub_jf47ht81Ht/doc_kay...](http://userpage.fu-
berlin.de/~ram/pub/pub_jf47ht81Ht/doc_kay_oop_en)

